# Fishing spots Redland Bay /Capalaba



## deadlydave (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi 
Just wondering if anybody knows any fishing spots near Redland bay/Capalaba .Am going there tomorrow with wife and kids and am allowed to fish ,while they have picnic .Any help would be greatly appreciated.It will be Landbased ,not allowed to take Yak


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

Wellington Point??? has park, BBQs, parking, toilets.

Jetty, Look for flatties. near the boat ramp and on the flats looking towards King Island 
Tides Low. 6:44am. 0.7 m. High. 12:58pm. 2.1 m
Rising tide sounds good.


----------

